# Good day fine people of archery talk!



## bauce302 (Dec 16, 2013)

Whats up. Name is David. I shoot Mathews. This is an old account but still need 20 posts so I can see classifieds. yay


----------



## 50CalTy (Sep 19, 2014)

I’m proud of you. You have read the rules. My hope for humanity has been restored for now.


----------



## bauce302 (Dec 16, 2013)

50CalTy said:


> I’m proud of you. You have read the rules. My hope for humanity has been restored for now.


Well I already had access and I didnt even know it. I like rules.


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Welcome to AT from northern Illinois.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

back














bauce302.


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

Welcome to AT… I gotta admit, I’ve been here since 2006 and I have NEVER READ THE RULES…


----------



## Radial.Ray (2 mo ago)

Welcome!


----------



## supermonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## tkappers (Sep 5, 2007)

ha same here. I have been here for ages but my post count seem to have gotten reset


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome buddy from Penn State


----------



## hatcreekcc (5 mo ago)

bauce302 said:


> Whats up. Name is David. I shoot Mathews. This is an old account but still need 20 posts so I can see classifieds. yay


I'm in the same boat bud. They've locked it down now so you can't even PM other members until you have the 20 posts. What ever happened to common sense?


----------



## Harley18RK (Aug 19, 2019)

Welcome Aboard


----------



## Dirtysleeve67 (Jan 26, 2021)

bauce302 said:


> Whats up. Name is David. I shoot Mathews. This is an old account but still need 20 posts so I can see classifieds. yay


Hey David. Welcome back. Did my first hunt in Missouri this year. Ran into a local who couldn't believe I would hunt Missouri went I live in the land of giants. He might be right 🤔


----------



## hana gray (11 mo ago)

Welcome to the forum



snaptube vidmate​


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

welcome


----------



## bauce302 (Dec 16, 2013)

Dirtysleeve67 said:


> Hey David. Welcome back. Did my first hunt in Missouri this year. Ran into a local who couldn't believe I would hunt Missouri went I live in the land of giants. He might be right 🤔


Heading to Branson tomorrow. Would love to hunt up there as all we have in east Texas is meth deer.


----------



## theseeker66 (2 mo ago)

Hello, working on those 20 myself


----------



## gweaver8409 (1 mo ago)

bauce302 said:


> Whats up. Name is David. I shoot Mathews. This is an old account but still need 20 posts so I can see classifieds. yay


Hello, i'm working on my 20 posts as well but really learning a lot from other people while reading posts and responding. So in that respect it really seems worth while.


----------



## Tsmith2966 (May 2, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## gweaver8409 (1 mo ago)

Tsmith2966 said:


> Welcome!


Thank you. It's looking like a nice community of archers here.


----------



## DeereHunter (Apr 15, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## gweaver8409 (1 mo ago)

DeereHunter said:


> Welcome!


Thank you. Hoping to meet lots of new folks here.


----------



## kdxsteve (Dec 10, 2014)

Same boat wanting access to the classifieds but also wanting to become a better archer.


----------



## gweaver8409 (1 mo ago)

kdxsteve said:


> Same boat wanting access to the classifieds but also wanting to become a better archer.


Seems like a really great community with a lot of knowledge to be had. Have a great day.


----------



## BrandonBailey0620 (11 mo ago)

Welcome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BTJunkie (Feb 18, 2020)

How do you know how fine I am? I smell of old military canvas, cigar smoke, and wet socks. If that's your thing then I want a spot on your team. BTW, welcome.


----------



## m0l0nlabe (Aug 13, 2013)

welcome to AT


----------



## nheinrich (2 mo ago)

Welcome from So Cal!


----------



## Glenwood (7 mo ago)

Welcome


----------



## Team9x19 (1 mo ago)

Dirtysleeve67 said:


> Hey David. Welcome back. Did my first hunt in Missouri this year. Ran into a local who couldn't believe I would hunt Missouri went I live in the land of giants. He might be right


Good have you here in the Show Me State. Hopefully it’s been/was a good hunt!


----------



## Dirtysleeve67 (Jan 26, 2021)

Team9x19 said:


> Good have you here in the Show Me State. Hopefully it’s been/was a good hunt!


It was a great time! Great outfitter, lots of deer, just didn't get a good opportunity at a shooter. Would like to try it again on my own. Haven't really looked into public land to hunt yet. Does the public land get hit pretty hard?


----------



## Bennettr3 (4 mo ago)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## Team9x19 (1 mo ago)

Dirtysleeve67 said:


> It was a great time! Great outfitter, lots of deer, just didn't get a good opportunity at a shooter. Would like to try it again on my own. Haven't really looked into public land to hunt yet. Does the public land get hit pretty hard?


Just depends on where you go. I don't expect you were in/around Boone County, but public land out there can get hit fairly hard. I mainly hunt on private land, so YMMV.


----------



## Dirtysleeve67 (Jan 26, 2021)

Team9x19 said:


> Just depends on where you go. I don't expect you were in/around Boone County, but public land out there can get hit fairly hard. I mainly hunt on private land, so YMMV.


We were hunting up in Worth county. There was some public land in the area but I was told it gets hit pretty heavily during archery season. Was looking over by Kirksville at the Union Ridge Conservation area. Looks like a good sized piece of property.


----------

